# Planning a 10+ gallon divided in 3



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

So, I'm thinking about picking up a ten gallon tank to split between my 3 boys.. with dividers of course, to free up space, and lower maintenance. Possibly a larger tank, depending on the price difference. Before I start buying anything, I have a few questions to those who have or have had this kind of setup before.

First of all, what's the best way to cycle the new tank? It will possibly be a while before my boys are ready to move in as 2 of them are being treated for fin rot at the moment anyway.

What filter do you recommend? Two of my guys really don't like currents much, although the third is kind of weird that way, and seems to do quite well. 

I've read the link about making dividers, and it seems simple and inexpensive, do they work well? What's the best way to keep them in place?

What sort of maintenance schedule do you follow?

Any other advice or suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## marian (Aug 12, 2009)

I use the whisper 5-15 gallon HOB filter on my divided 10 gallon.It works great.To slow the flow of the water I made a baffle for it.http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/347/

Here's a link to my tank...sorry the pic isn't veyr clear it's taken wiht my camera phone.
http://i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww310/winddancer70/3fish.jpg

I use silicone on my dividers...just to make sure they don't loosen up or move.I do a 20% water change on my cycled 10 gallon once aweek.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Personally, I like the Aqueon Power Filter. Works great! Yes, the ^ soda bottle thingy works awesome!!!!!!
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/1346/product.web
I don't use silicone, I just cut the first two rows of squares out of the divider so they fit right in. I do 30 percent water changes once a week, and stir up the gravel and suck it up with a large syringe. Divided tanks are really fun!!!


----------

